# Timber storage/racking



## Doug B (16 Dec 2012)

As Christmas is coming I like to have a workshop project to do, if only to take my mind off the wife`s pending visa bill.

This year I`m looking to make some sort of timber storage system for all the off cuts of boards & timber that accrue as jobs are finished.

Does anyone have a design for timber storage other than just piling it up against the wall, as mine is now :?: 


Cheers.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (16 Dec 2012)

This is one I did for mine but no plans sorry.


----------



## templecarpentry (17 Dec 2012)

Watch this for inspiration.

http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/racking-my-brain/

Phil


----------



## Webby (17 Dec 2012)

Doug B":iyc1mgyt said:


> As Christmas is coming I like to have a workshop project to do, if only to take my mind off the wife`s pending visa bill.
> 
> This year I`m looking to make some sort of timber storage system for all the off cuts of boards & timber that accrue as jobs are finished.
> 
> ...


also interested in this as i have a pile of offcuts leaning against wall and really need them out the way to create some space 

thought about hanging them from rafters in garage :| 

Dave


----------



## AndyT (17 Dec 2012)

I have recently got round to having a bit of a tidy up of my pile of salvaged timber and offcuts. I just used what I had to make better use of the space. Some steel shelf brackets are on uprights screwed to the wall to take boards that are long enough to span across them. Smaller bits are stacked end-on in assorted cardboard boxes - this keeps them tidy and stops them falling over. Total cost - nil; time taken - about a day to haul it all out and put it all back again.


----------



## JakeS (17 Dec 2012)

AndyT":4nxuxtp8 said:


> Some steel shelf brackets are on uprights screwed to the wall



I'm very happy to have seen this picture - I put some steel brackets just like that up on the wall of my garage a little while ago for just that reason, but despite pulling as hard as I can and hanging off them I still can't convince myself that they're strong enough to take a load of wood!


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (17 Dec 2012)

Jake I have these same brackets on 3 different walls, all for timber storage and there great and can take a lot of weight. One wall is even plasterboard.


----------



## No skills (17 Dec 2012)

I've saved a load of that type upright/bracket shelving from some old site offices that got re-purposed, saved with the intention of storing timber - its quite a strong system as long as the inital fixing to the wall is good.


----------

